# Ride before Restoring



## Freqman1 (May 28, 2017)

I've mentioned this in other threads but it is worth repeating. I recently spent a few hours on a recent acquisition that was built to show. Unfortunately it wasn't built for go! I had to straighten the chain ring and adjust the fender to keep the chain from rubbing against it. Personally before I restore a bike I completely assemble the bike--and ride it! The benefits to this are many. First you find out if all the goodies you bought for your prize actually fit. Its not good to find out  crank is bent _after_ you send it to the chrome shop. Tires rubbing fenders, racks not fitting properly, and the chain rubbing the guard are all bad things _after_ paint is done. When you assemble and ride the bike you avoid all this bad stuff. V/r Shawn


----------



## mfhemi1969 (May 28, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I've mentioned this in other threads but it is worth repeating. I recently spent a few hours on a recent acquisition that was built to show. Unfortunately it wasn't built for go! I had to straighten the chain ring and adjust the fender to keep the chain from rubbing against it. Personally before I restore a bike I completely assemble the bike--and ride it! The benefits to this are many. First you find out if all the goodies you bought for your prize actually fit. Its not good to find out  crank is bent _after_ you send it to the chrome shop. Tires rubbing fenders, racks not fitting properly, and the chain rubbing the guard are all bad things _after_ paint is done. When you assemble and ride the bike you avoid all this bad stuff. V/r Shawn



 Shawn, I do the same thing and it never fails to turn up something that needs attention!!!  I am a big fan of this.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 28, 2017)

Sounds like common sense to me. Otherwise you're just asking for problems.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 29, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Sounds like common sense to me. Otherwise you're just asking for problems.




Mike,
    You would think but I've encountered more than a few restored bikes that were just meant to be looked at and required considerable attention to actually ride. V/r Shawn


----------



## island schwinn (May 29, 2017)

happened all the time when I was building Harley's.had several guys bring me all the parts already painted and chromed,only to have to start all over again.thought they were saving money,but ended up going way over budget.


----------



## partsguy (May 30, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I've mentioned this in other threads but it is worth repeating. I recently spent a few hours on a recent acquisition that was built to show. Unfortunately it wasn't built for go! I had to straighten the chain ring and adjust the fender to keep the chain from rubbing against it. Personally before I restore a bike I completely assemble the bike--and ride it! The benefits to this are many. First you find out if all the goodies you bought for your prize actually fit. Its not good to find out  crank is bent _after_ you send it to the chrome shop. Tires rubbing fenders, racks not fitting properly, and the chain rubbing the guard are all bad things _after_ paint is done. When you assemble and ride the bike you avoid all this bad stuff. V/r Shawn





I agree completely!! I ride it before I turn a bolt on it, outside of replacing tires. I ride it after I add the missing parts, then finally give everything a careful bench test before final assembly.

Sadly, I rode my '63 Silver Jet before I sent it out for re-choming. I never noticed that the bottom of my head tube was out of round from a crash decades ago. Likely the reason the old fork was bent so badly. Now, I am trying to figure out to fix the headtube and avoid re-chroming a $400 frame!! Good thing I do this PURELY for my passion and love for classic rides. The frame rechoming alone is more than I will ever get out of the bike! I even replaced the bent fork prior to riding and never noticed the damaged head tube.


----------



## momo608 (May 31, 2017)

Pre assembly is all that is required. Most major restoration projects are of non functioning whatever's. During the restoration components are assembled to check for fit prior to painting and plating, some times it takes many times to ensure proper fit and function prior to final finishing and assembly. There is no need to drive or ride to ensure proper fit and function of the end product. It's not a practical use of high cost hourly labor rates of professional restoration shops. This is done all the time in far more complicated restorations or custom car building where mistakes can run into the thousands of dollars.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 2, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I've mentioned this in other threads but it is worth repeating. I recently spent a few hours on a recent acquisition that was built to show. Unfortunately it wasn't built for go! I had to straighten the chain ring and adjust the fender to keep the chain from rubbing against it. Personally before I restore a bike I completely assemble the bike--and ride it! The benefits to this are many. First you find out if all the goodies you bought for your prize actually fit. Its not good to find out  crank is bent _after_ you send it to the chrome shop. Tires rubbing fenders, racks not fitting properly, and the chain rubbing the guard are all bad things _after_ paint is done. When you assemble and ride the bike you avoid all this bad stuff. V/r Shawn



So true!


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 2, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Mike,
> You would think but I've encountered more than a few restored bikes that were just meant to be looked at and required considerable attention to actually ride. V/r Shawn





I'm pretty meticulous when building a restored bike, but honestly.... as most of my builds are 'parts assemblages' from inventory etc. and were never all together in one unit to begin with.
So I never really get that chance to ride before resto.  And even after resto.....rarely do I 'test ride'...pretty confident in the builds..
Also--- most of the people who buy a restored bike with NOS tires and parts ...restored saddles etc...do not ride them....at least I hope.
I prefer to build for display, but yep...hope they are rideable....but not really a priority.
Honestly sincerely hope they don't get ridden.
I rode a custom 1941 Schwinn Autocycle I restored to look exactly like a Phantom but all 1941 parts..
even chromed 41 fenders....rode it on a Cyclone ride and Slid Out on it on the Lighthouse hill and
f'd up the paint in a few spots big time.
Hassle to redo it but I did the redo.....learned a lesson about riding a shiny restored bike.

I like the idea of meticulous restos staying *off* the road for ever.  Plenty of bikes to ride.  A bike restoration is "art" more than it is utilitarian in my eyes.  But yep should absolutely be functional...but fingers crossed no one jumps on it and potentially screws stuff up.


----------

